# Gokor Vid



## RMACKD (Sep 29, 2004)

Has anyone checked out Gokor Chivancyn's tapes besides the submission library? I read a horrible review of his submission library tapes so I am reluctant on checking out the other ones. Anyone seen these tapes? Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 29, 2004)

Did you read the BJJ.org review? 


I have seen a very brief clip of his vids. They contain mostly techniques that would be difficult to pull off, but if you have the money, then it cant hurt to watch. its not going to make your technique worse to watch it.

KE


----------



## RMACKD (Sep 30, 2004)

I read the bjj.org about the submission library. But he did not review his other tapes.


----------

